# red dandelion greens ok for bunny?



## Envyme (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

I went to Whole Foods last night and accidentaly purchased red dandelion greens instead of the regular (green) dandelion greens. Is it ok to feed my Bun red dandelion greens? They look the same just one has red steams BUT looks can be deciving.

Thanks for your advice.



XOXO


----------



## BethM (Aug 10, 2009)

I also purchase dandelion greens for my bunnies at Whole Foods. When I started doing that, my store had the red ones. After about a year, they switched to only having the green ones. As long as the tag still says "dandelion greens" on it somewhere, they should be ok. 

I believe I read once that the red ones, at least, are actually a variety of chicory? Which are also on the safe list, I think.

Someone else might weigh in on this, but I think they are fine. My bunnies ate them for quite some time before switching to the green ones.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've given both. I don't know if they're a different species, but since the shape of the leaf is nearly identical, I bet they're the same species, or a close close relative. Whatever they are, they're safe.


----------



## Envyme (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahh that is a relief. Thanks so much for the info


----------

